# Places to hunt ducks



## skyholes (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,
I'm new to the SLC (Layton) area and am looking for a place to hunt ducks. Can anyone point me to either an open lease or public land that's good for ducks?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Leave your house, go 10 miles west and open your eyes.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Holes, what our friendly neighborhood duck stuffer is trying to tell you is that 
any public WMA on the east shore of the Great Salt Lake is going to give you some good to great duck hunting. Literally you live now within 30 minutes of several great public area's.

Bear River ( when the water comes in ) out of Brigham City, Farmington Bay and Ogden Bay
are area's to look at. You will hear horror stories about some of these area's especially Farmington but if you are willing to put in the time and either burn gas in a boat or rubber off waders you'll find plenty of shooting. If ya do happen to kill a bird for the wall TEX is the guy you want to get a hold of. He is slow as mollasses but his work is absolutely incredible.

Good luck and remember NO CANS this year.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

get on I-15 head north to 5600( same exit as the air museum) head west for about 10 miles and when the road makes a "T" turn right and fallow that road and you will be in Ogden Bay WMA


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

+1
Get onto google earth and check things out. i found a couple ponds from it that has produced ducks. got some grouse spots with it as well. Like what was said before.. farmington bay can be a joke. Unless you hike way out there, you will usually have people set up not to far away and shoot at every duck in site, including ducks dropping into your deeks. lots and lots of ducks to go around out there though. I have never been to ogden bay but my suggestion to you is try a bunch of different spots on FB and OB and other places and find your spots you like.

ONE MORE WEEK!!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

If you want, I'll take ya out to a couple spots when it opens.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Question for you. Are you footing it or do you got a boat ? That will help out to. they have gave you some good place to hunt.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> He is slow as molasses but his work is absolutely incredible.


Thanks for the compliment... I think... 

Actually, I think I'm pretty fast... Yesterday I mounted three ducks by 3:00pm. 8) What I am is _busy_. :wink:

Now if I could only get people to come get their stuff........ :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> If you want, I'll take ya out to a couple spots when it opens.


Oh GOD! Wait till after the opener or he'll never want to hunt ducks again! :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="Gee LeDouche":7jb5queo]If you want, I'll take ya out to a couple spots when it opens.


Oh GOD! Wait till after the opener or he'll never want to hunt ducks again! :shock:[/quote:7jb5queo]

+1. Give it time... don't judge the whole season off the opener because thats just an insane time. Best advice... go during the week and if you can, hunt the middle of the day.... everyone else bails after an hour or two to go to work and if you can get a morning off and wait out the opening volleys, the ducks WILL move again and you'll wind up with some good shoots in all the local WMAs. I've hunted a lot of them from the ones up out of Brigham to Utah Lake/ Powell Slough in the south (I know Utah Lake isn't a WMA) and there is good hunting on all of them.... it just takes a little time in the marsh to figure out how and where to get away from the other folks. Good luck and welcome to SLC.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

TEX.....
If it were legal, I'd come pick up their stuff for them!  

I'm hoping to get a nice big bull can for ya this year! JUST KIDDING PEOPLE! Calm down.


----------



## skyholes (Sep 25, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> If you want, I'll take ya out to a couple spots when it opens.


I'd like that very much Gary. Below is my e-mail address. shoot me a message with what works for you and I'll be there!

My e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## skyholes (Sep 25, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Question for you. Are you footing it or do you got a boat ? That will help out to. they have gave you some good place to hunt.


I'll be footing it. I figure with some waders I should be fine as long as I scope out the areas first and don't pick the deepest hole.


----------



## skyholes (Sep 25, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Gee LeDouche":2zj4m6kx]If you want, I'll take ya out to a couple spots when it opens.
> ...


+1. Give it time... don't judge the whole season off the opener because thats just an insane time. Best advice... go during the week and if you can, hunt the middle of the day.... everyone else bails after an hour or two to go to work and if you can get a morning off and wait out the opening volleys, the ducks WILL move again and you'll wind up with some good shoots in all the local WMAs. I've hunted a lot of them from the ones up out of Brigham to Utah Lake/ Powell Slough in the south (I know Utah Lake isn't a WMA) and there is good hunting on all of them.... it just takes a little time in the marsh to figure out how and where to get away from the other folks. Good luck and welcome to SLC.[/quote:2zj4m6kx]

Yeah, I used to hit opening day hard for pheasant season when I lived back in Nebraska, Iowa, and South Dakota as a kid. I just came from Dallas and, well, that place will charge you to just think about hunting - so not much got done in Texas. My brother-in-law got me hooked on ducks and geese about 5 years ago and I've seen that craziness too. But, the best day of work or being at home never gets even close to the worst day hunting!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

skyholes said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Question for you. Are you footing it or do you got a boat ? That will help out to. they have gave you some good place to hunt.
> ...


Ogden has some good pot holes if you want to wader throu the water and find them. Farmington bay has somr bridges going over the turpin unite and take one of the first 3 and go out in the cattails there and find a nice pot hole.lots of ducks fly over that unite and you cna do pretty good back in those. good luck


----------



## skyholes (Sep 25, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> skyholes said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


Thank you


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Farmington Bay, Howard Slough, Ogden Bay, Harold Crane, Bear River (fed refuge), Public Shooting Grounds, Salt Creek, and a few others are within an hour or so of Layton. Also, at the end of Gentile St., out past the radio tower, there is an access to the Southwest Layton marshes. You are in a good location to get to most of the major WMA's adjacent to the GSL. Take your pick and start exploring. I have been hunting all of these since the early 80's. I still haven't fully explored them all, yet. 

Good luck.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> at the end of Gentile St., out past the radio tower, there is an access to the Southwest Layton marshes


I;ve never heard of this one.. does it have a boat ramp??


----------

